# Pheasants or Quail for sale?



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a buddy in Utah county who just got a new puppy! He's now trying to find some birds to buy to use in training. Does anyone know of any for sale, preferably in the Utah county area.

Thanks,
BugBuilder


----------

